# Likelihood of trading a Marriott for DVC, and other questions



## LUVourMarriotts (May 16, 2013)

My wife and I are thinking of taking our daughter to Disney World next year around this time (May 2014).  We have been thinking that if we do, we can just exchange to another Marriott in Orlando, which we've done a few times pretty easily.  However, I've heard a lot of great things about the meal plan, especially when with small kids.  So, now I'm wondering if we should try to do a direct exchange with a Disney owner.  I'm sure that's not the easiest thing in the world to do/find.

[deleted]

Or, should I just try to rent and then book a hotel instead, on Disney property?

The other questions I have are:
1. Is the Disney meal plan even an option for the timeshare locations?  How would I obtain that if I was able to do a trade?
2. Do all of the Disney properties have shuttles of some sort to get into the parks, removing the need for a vehicle rental?

Thanks.

BT


----------



## dvc_john (May 16, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> 1. Is the Disney meal plan even an option for the timeshare locations?  How would I obtain that if I was able to do a trade?
> 2. Do all of the Disney properties have shuttles of some sort to get into the parks, removing the need for a vehicle rental?



I can't answer the likelihood of doing a direct exchange, but I can answer the other two questions.

Yes, the meal plan is an option. The individual making the reservation for you would have to add it to your reservation. There are a couple of different meal plans to choose from. Personally, I find it too much food to eat. If you get the plan at all, you have to get it for each member of your party, and for length of stay.

Yes, there is transportation (included) from all resorts to all parks. Depending on which resort you are at, and which park you are going to, the transportation may be bus, boat, or monorail. In some cases, even walking is a convenient option.
Also, there is magical express (included), which is transportation to/from Orlando International Airport to/from your resort. So, you don't really need a car.


----------



## brigechols (May 16, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> So, now I'm wondering if we should try to do a direct exchange with a Disney owner.  I'm sure that's not the easiest thing in the world to do/find.



I recall a thread where GregT reported a direct exchange into Aulani with a fellow Tugger; however, I don't know if GregT used Marriott or Hilton for the exchange.  Send him a PM for further details.


----------



## presley (May 16, 2013)

brigechols said:


> I recall a thread where GregT reported a direct exchange into Aulani with a fellow Tugger; however, I don't know if GregT used Marriott or Hilton for the exchange.  Send him a PM for further details.


I believe he made a website for exchanging Marriotts/Hiltons/DVCs and Hyatts.


----------



## littlestar (May 16, 2013)

I would be tempted to just book Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve.  That's the nicest timeshare resort I've ever stayed at.  The grounds and pool area are fabulous. 

Having said that, maybe you could do a split stay - part of the time at Marriott's Lakeshore for relaxing and some days onsite with Disney.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 16, 2013)

littlestar said:


> I would be tempted to just book Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve.  That's the nicest timeshare resort I've ever stayed at.  The grounds and pool area are fabulous.
> 
> Having said that, maybe you could do a split stay - part of the time at Marriott's Lakeshore for relaxing and some days onsite with Disney.



We have done a split stay with 4 nights at a WDW Resort and 7 nights at a timeshare and thought it gave us the best of both worlds.  We concentrated on the Magic Kingdom while staying at the WDW Resort, which is has the wrost access for those driving.  -- Suzanne


----------



## slum808 (May 16, 2013)

I'm the one who exchanged with GregT so he could go to Aulani. He made a reservation for me at a Marriott and also threw in some WM points. I have to admit I made the trade before I had a good handle on what my dvc points were worth and how easy I could have obtained the Marriott reservation. I think Greg got the better end financially, but I've learned a lot from him and am a happy Worldmark owner because of his advice. 

Its going to be hard but not impossible to do a direct exchange. I see direct exchange offers on mouseowners.com and on vacationpointexchange.com (Greg's site). The rental value of DVC points have risen this year, making it even more difficult. If you need a two bedroom your looking for 300-350 points and it seems $12 a point is the new base price. You'll need to have a Marriott reservation that can match that. 

If you're enrolled in the DC program you could offerer to book MOC or Waiohai so that a DVC member could match an Aulani stay. Something like Aruba or MFC may also work. 

While not exactly leagal by II or RCI standards, you could also find an RCI owner willing to run a RCI search for you. In exchange you could run a Marriott II request for them. Someone like a WM owner would be an excellent choice.


----------



## heathpack (May 16, 2013)

I own DVC, but not very many points, so I have tried to do a private exchange with DVC owners in the past using Hyatt or Starwood units (ie very enticing options).  It did not work out.  *Most* (not all) DVC owners don't know a lot about timesharing in general.  Many don't even really consider DVC to be a timeshare.  I have found that a lot DVC owners are extremely suspicious of other timeshare owners and systems.  That said, I think Marriott would perhaps be a more familiar name with enticing locales, so you might be able to make it work.

The flip side is to realize how expensive DVC is and how much $ your desired reservation represents.  Say for example you are interested in a 2BR savannah view unit at Animal Kingdom Lodge during a time when kids are out of school.  That reservation requires 272 points.  Someone who owns that size contract probably spent $27,000-$30,000 to buy and about $1600-$1800/yr in MF.  Amortize out the initial purchase price at $1350/yr over 20 years (say) and the DVC owner is into that reservation for $3000-$3200.  Perhaps that is part of the wariness.

It seems that I do see quite a few exchanges go down on Mouseowners for Harborside-DVC and Maui-DVC.  But Aruba might work well too because there's a big concentration of DVC owners on the east coast. 

H


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 17, 2013)

I ended up finding someone to trade with, directly.  The DVC owner I am working with has been fantastic.  I found her through MouseOwners.  Her and her family really wants to get away from Disney for a bit, and have heard great things about Aruba and the Surf Club.  So it was a perfect fit.

Thanks for the all insight.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad you got your trade.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 17, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I ended up finding someone to trade with, directly.  The DVC owner I am working with has been fantastic.  I found her through MouseOwners.  Her and her family really wants to get away from Disney for a bit, and have heard great things about Aruba and the Surf Club.  So it was a perfect fit.
> 
> Thanks for the all insight.



I gave you some bumps over there.....Nice Resort, i would have taken it if I had the time.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 17, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Many don't even really consider DVC to be a timeshare.



This is so true.....A lot of DVC owners would not ever buy a timeshare. 

Also, going to WDW is expensive period. DVC is cheaper then paying cash rates over time. Being on property and having access to everything makes the extra costs worth it to many owners.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 17, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> I gave you some bumps over there.....Nice Resort, i would have taken it if I had the time.



Yes!!  Thank you very much.  I believe you know the person I am trading with.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 17, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> Yes!!  Thank you very much.  I believe you know the person I am trading with.



I do....My wife is her TA, but also told her about our experiences with trading into Surf Club and how great the Island/Resort is. 

We are going to trade St John with her in a few years.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jul 19, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> I do....My wife is her TA, but also told her about our experiences with trading into Surf Club and how great the Island/Resort is.
> 
> We are going to trade St John with her in a few years.



Do you rent out your St. John?  If so, do you mind if I contact you through pm?


----------

